# Side Tag vs Neck Tag



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Greetings,

I am currently searching for a company (or seamstress) that can relabel my tear-away tag shirts. Many customers prefer to wear tagless shirts, due to the irritability of the tag on the neck.My question is:



Would having the tags placed in the side of the shirt, as opposed to the neck, be just as good?


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

Side tags would resolve the need to imprint all the information in the collar area, but it's still a tag. I know JS Apparel has their shirts side tagged.

If you're tearing off one and have to add another, then that's added cost. No matter the case, the pertinent FTC aspects like country of origin in the collar area need to remain.


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks, Narf. The shirts I have are from Alstyle (1701). The company I ordered them from don't offer relabeling service, so I'm also trying to find a company I can ship them to, to have the relabeling done. I figured if I'm going to have to have this done, I would prefer side tags. Thanks again!


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

One issue - 1701 aren't side seamed, so the tag would have to be on the hem (annoyance factor raised).

Any reason why you don't want to just imprint the whole tag?


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

THAT's EXACTLY WHAT I WOULD PREFER!

But the company I've been purchasing my shirts through and building a rapport with don't offer this service for smaller orders. Hence, I either have to find a company I can ship my shirts to, or find a seamstress.

By the way: If I'm forced to go with a seamstress, how much would be too much per shirt for relabeling?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Doomie Bey said:


> If I'm forced to go with a seamstress, how much would be too much per shirt for relabeling?



You have shirt wholesalers out there, like TSC Apparel, that will do them for around 30 cents each. You have to ship them the labels, and of course, have to buy the shirts from them.


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

I've found a few reputable companies that relabel. The issue is, they require that you also buy their shirts. I have quite a comfort zone with the company I'm currently dealing with. It's looking more and more like I'll have to switch companies if I am to get what I want.

Thanks!


----------



## BluntTrauma (Jan 27, 2013)

why dont you just print out a bunch of tags and heatpress them or just screen them on wherever you want.


----------



## Doomie Bey (Sep 3, 2011)

Better than that! I found a local seamstress that charges .80 per shirt! Most of the online companies were quoting between .30-.50 per shirt, so by that measure (she's) a bit high. But I wouldn't have to deal with shipping to and from either, so...

Thanks you all!


----------

